# Dan Wallace and the new manuscript find?



## SolaSaint (Dec 2, 2013)

In February 2012 Dan Wallace announced there was a new manuscript find but he couldn't speak about it but said in one year we should hear about it. I e-mailed him and received a reply that said he couldn't comment and was sworn to stay silent on the issue. Has anyone else heard anything on this? Last year it was rumored to be one of the best manuscript finds of all time and may even pre-date p-52 by several years.


----------



## davdavis (Dec 2, 2013)

I've been trying to find out about this myself. So far nothing. I'm starting to fear it may not have been the find we would have hoped 
for, My understanding was that there were several fragments 2nd century with one possibly 1st which would predate p52

David Davis
PCA Montgomery, AL
Dave,s Ravings


----------



## SolaSaint (Dec 2, 2013)

David,

That is what I heard also. I sure hope it is still a 1st century text. Maybe it is such a large find that it is taking so long to analyze.


----------

